# When people live up to their names.



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Would you find this odd?

I had an encounter with this person today who was rather impolite and being kind of a Douchebag.

What the odd part is, his last name was *Massengill*

I am not kidding you guys. Talk about apropriate.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> I think we've dealt with him too!!


I am not surprised


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Please tell me you got that info while you were in the cruiser so you could enjoy the moment. 
I don't know that I could hold a straight face with the note*pad* out in front of Senor Douchebaggery.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> Please tell me you got that info while you were in the cruiser so you could enjoy the moment.
> I don't know that I could hold a straight face with the note*pad* out in front of Senor Douchebaggery.


No such luck. He handed me the license and I was just in a loss for words


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

He was destined to be a loser.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

Kudos for not laughing out loud in his face...thank you for making my day:wavespin:


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

I KNOW I dealt with him, unless there's other douchey Massengills out there.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Urban Dictionary: Massengill

It appears that he comes from a long line of douchbags. I have traced them back to REDdick Massengale. 
Massengill
It just doesn't get any worse than that.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Dick Swett...NH congressdouche


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Dick Swett...NH congressdouche


I remember doing an FI with some blouser crack head from Boston who head muliple BOP entries for Sex for a Fee. Her last name you ask? Why it was Moorehead, of course.

A Lt. on my job had caught a guy in a car with a hooker. The last name? Goodehead!!!


----------



## Cleveland913 (Jun 1, 2010)

I had 2 really good ones... first being a middle eastern gentleman first name Ashit... second being an asian fellow named Phuk Hu _____ (don't want to put in the last name but it rhymes with and is quite similar to the word "too"). Both were quite polite and cooperative, however.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Robin Spitz-Swallows


----------



## ASA RD (Oct 29, 2012)

263FPD said:


> Would you find this odd?
> 
> I had an encounter with this person today who was rather impolite and being kind of a Douchebag.
> 
> ...


----------

